# A simple solution



## Rydell (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I've got one too and absolutely love it.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

This looks like a great gift idea…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks good Ill have to see if there on sale here as well. I have been looking at them for a while just not this brand. Thx for the review.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought one at HD when it was on sale and I like it. It works very well.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I did not know this even existed. Thanks for showing.

Did you see the reviewer that dinged it because it wouldn't stick to his non-ferrous table saw ? They should hunt them down and brand their foreheads with a big Question Mark !


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

DG,
Indeed. Ridgid should be ashamed of themselves for failing to alter the laws of physics. LOL.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

This is one of my favorite small accessories. Buy the Ridgid like you did over the Magswitch (yellow) branded item. Another item that I find useful on the table saw and router wing is welding magnets. They're shaped like an arrow and can serve as stops or guides if you have cast iron. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Got it at my local HD after work today. Already used it to rip some 1×3 10 ft. poplar down to a true 1 3/4" by 3/4" to use as traditional wood edge on a granite tile countertop face tomorrow. This holds solid as a rock . Really nice that it not only is a safety factor, but it holds it laterally while I transition from push to pull on the Ridgid table saw.

I had to search and search, but finally found three. They were all dusty with the plastic turning yellow. $29 plus tax. They were laying next to some marked down Dewalt crown fences for a 12" miter saw. So others may not know about these, either.

My partner turned a few fingertips into hamburger with a bad kickback of a small piece like this launched into his fingertips. He was using a push stick, but that was not enough. I play guitar, so I think I'll keep my fingers (and thumbs).

This has settled another thing for me. After ripping this 30 feet of Poplar, I used a Roundover bit on the router table to make it look like something. My router table top is laminate. I will make sure that my new table saw router extension wing is cast iron, because i could NOT use this on the router tonight, but surely would have.

BTW, to finish this project, I will stain (lamp black) tomorrow morning 2 coats and then poly 2 coats. Will be on the cabinetry by afternoon.

Thanks again for the tool tip.


----------



## tt1106 (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked up a couple too. I hadn't thought about using these on my jointer, but when I read your review I decided to get a couple. Thanks.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been eyeballing that for several months now. I just started on a Unisaw rebuild project and I think this will become a perfect accessory.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Agghhh! My birthday was last week, so I'll have to wait 'til Christmas.


----------

